

Staying Great - mh_
http://bhorowitz.com/2013/03/04/staying-great/

======
soneca
Wow, _that_ is a Maserati Problem. I can even begin to relate to the problem
in this post...

~~~
ErikRogneby
I agree. I'm hoping some folks that do have this problem weigh in on the
discussion. I hope I DO have this problem someday.

------
namank
I think you _have_ to think about employee development, which means that the
requirement of the to-be-great employee becomes willingness to learn and
dedication to the company (or you). This doesn't always mean spending time on
mentoring them but can also include giving them a job that is just a bit
taxing to their current abilities.

How to? Take them out to a coffee on the first day and get personal with them.
Then talk about their goals and what they want from the job. What they value
in their life. To be a great CEO, you have to be a great leader.

Because you cannot build a great company if you don't respect your people as
people.

~~~
obviouslygreen
I think one of my biggest problems is having been involved in too many very
poorly-managed companies and totally losing perspective on what it means to be
loyal to a company and why it's not always a bad thing. It's very hard to get
that back, and if you can't, it feels extremely dishonest to expect it from
someone else.

This is why I hope my company gets big enough to push me out of employee
management and into strategic development before too long. I think I have a
lot to offer, but I definitely don't understand this part of it.

------
zobzu
What you need to do is inspire people and discern who's going to be the best/
world class/whatever your terms are/ fit for your company.

Because, you're not getting the best VPs. They're taken. They're bored.
They're not that good, just got lucky. There's always something.

A good team leader is able to get the best team without having the best
individuals.

~~~
harryh
Perhaps you missed this part:

"As CEO, you can do very little employee development. One of the most
depressing lessons of my career when I became CEO was that I could not develop
the people who reported to me. The demands of the job made it such that the
people who reported to me had to be 99% ready to perform. Unlike when I ran a
function or was a general manager, there was no time to develop raw talent.
That can and must be done elsewhere in the company, but not at the executive
level. If someone needs lots of training, she is below standard."

------
przemoc
Is it only me or the first paragraph is meant to be referencing someone well-
known at Yahoo?

~~~
obviouslygreen
Without reading further into it than the paragraph itself... this seems like a
pertinent worry of any hiring manager about any employee ever.

